# Don't fear the vacuum pump



## Chris S. (Nov 14, 2016)

So I totally tore my down my pump completely and learned one valuable thing. The vacuum pump is a very simple devices and I no longer fear regular oil changes on the thing. Mine is a harbor freight unit so more expensive units this may not apply, but mine went from wouldn't turn over to good as new in 15 minutes. 

Basically there is an eccentric ring that mounts onto motor shaft, has two opposing spring loaded plastic vanes which ride outside against a round chamber. What was jamming up my unit was the springs were all gummed up and wouldn't allow vanes to move freely. Took it apart, cleaned things out and put back together. Works amazing and pulls vacuum amazingly fast. Only other area is a very small opening in chamber which was slightly clogged up. Cleaned that out and now the thing been working great. I know people swear by oil changes every use but after seeing how simple my $99 pump is I cannot justify the expense of oil for a devcies that is just a simple machine with only 2 moving parts. Will change oil more often than before but don't fear the pumps operation any more after tearing it apart. 

Just wanted to share my experience. Don't be scared by the internal workings of the pumps, they seem to be pretty simple machines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 14, 2016)

Did my first oil change last weekend. ATF change I should say. Works just fine.


----------

